# + rep for answers keif and sifting info screen size



## rickjames818 (Jun 3, 2009)

is 165 mesh to big to use in sifting keif off of trim and what not also do i dry it first then freeze then sift???
thanks for all replys


----------



## DorianGray (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm looking for the same answers you are. I've found a couple of boxes that use four different types of mesh one finer than the next. Wikka kief boxes, aqualabstechnologies sells hash makers and the kief boxes, and haze maker sells just the screens. Google bubble bags and you'll find more about filter bags and what not. I think to start the 160 is fine, but you'll have too much "riff-raff" with your tichs. Use 100-120 if you're only going to buy one screen. Also, exotic zombie makes the boxes too. Hope this helps.

DG


----------



## tapao (Jun 3, 2009)

rickjames818 said:


> is 165 mesh to big to use in sifting keif off of trim and what not also do i dry it first then freeze then sift???
> thanks for all replys




I have a 3 layer sifter box. It starts out at 140 microns, then 107 then finally 70 microns.


What i do is i grind all of the trim up freeze it, then i put it in the box. 


For you im guessing you will be using a screen larger than my 6"x6" one. I would suggest possibly getting a screen with a small micron number. The bigger the holes, you will get more plant matter you will get in your keif. 

You can either put all your ground up trim in the tray and just shake it back and forth, not applying pressure, just kinda mixing it up with your hand a little on the screen. That will get you the best keif imo. You can also scrape the screen with a credit card or something of the sort to actually push some of the keif through the screen. This way allows for more to go through. You will get more but also you will notice that it will be greener keif than using the other way. 



good luck.


I also suggest trying the bubble hash way. Look it up, its also a good way for making some good quality hash.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 3, 2009)

Dry it first, then Freeze it, then Sift it frozen. 
AFTER it is not COLD, 
You can Re-Freeze it again, and sift it gain, and get more kief again.


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 3, 2009)

Your question is really a matter of opinion.. Yes its fine enough to make some knock you on your ass moroccan hash, but not fine enough to make the purest product..
On Roseman's point, trichromes have a property called 'glass transition', and that occurs at ~9°C.. Warmer than that and things get sticky, cooler than that and things keep like glass beads, they may crack/shatter, but they won't gum up your screen forcing you to scrap and damage it as suggested above.. Those screens ain't cheap!
I grew up using those hippy hankerchiefs for the job.. Actually got a halfass decent purity if you were really gentle, and only rubbed the batch slightly first run, then saved the leftovers for lesser quality runs..


----------



## Roseman (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is what I use and like best. I got tired of freezing my hands til they got numb, doing those ice and bags.

Kief Box:






[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Price:*$65.00*[/FONT]

This is a WICCA Kief box, the very best one on the market. There is one slightly larger and one slightly smaller, and you'll need one to make HIGH GRADE blonde Lebonese or Blonde Afganey Hash. You can buy them at a "head shop" or "smoke shop" or "herbal accessories" store or order them off the internet. I sugeest you Do NOT get a GRINDER Box or Spaceship Box. They make low green or brown grade hash.

I use my box at harvest, but I also use it as a rolling tray. I can roll a joint or two daily, and at the end of two weeks, get me enough kief big enough to really stone two people after I pack, compress and bake it..


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 4, 2009)

The kief box my buddy has is equipped with something slightly finer than a window screen.. I've joked that it was designed to sift seeds through it.. Make sure you confirm the quality of whatever you purchase..


----------



## rickjames818 (Jun 13, 2009)

i dont no what the deal is but i just got my screen and the holes are so small i ground up like a a quarter of some of the west coasts finest and didnt get shit the screen is so small that you cant define one hole from another is freezing it necessary will it do any thing to the product to be frozen and thawed repetedly


----------



## Roseman (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, freeze it first.


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 10, 2010)

So what is the best micron size for a 6"x6" small box? I want to convert it into a kief box, but someone just tell what would be the best size and where cAn i get it?? + rep for help


----------



## 714Skyhi (Aug 11, 2010)

Where do you buy those silk screens at?


----------

